# Netbook Kaufberatung



## zettiii (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute 

ich bin nun schon ein paar Tage auf der Suche nach einem Netbook. Nutzen möchte ich es für Office, fürs Chatten, Surfen und nach dem Sommer evtl. auch fürs Studium; wofür man ein Netbook eben so nutzt. Weil mir ein 10" Gerät eigentlich ein bisschen zu klein ist und mich das Gewicht nicht weiter stört, habe ich mich bei den 11/12" Geräten umgeschaut. Dabei wäre mir eine Akkulautzeit über 5h wichtig. Das glare Display haben ja leider fast alle Netbooks, da ich es vorraussichtlich nicht so oft draußen benutze, ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch.
Bei dem Innenleben möchte ich gerne eine AMD Fusion APU, da die Leistung doch überzeugt und man einen HDMI Anschluss hat. Preislich dachte ich an 350€, wobei weniger besser wäre 

Nach intensivsten Suchens, bin ich auf folgende Exemplare gestoßen, zwischen denen ich mich aber nicht entscheiden kann, auch weil für einige keine Test existieren. Betriebssysteme habe ich entweder Win7 Ultimate oder Windows XP HE da, da bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher.

Also, da wären:

 1)  ASUS Eee PC 1215B schwarz, ohne Betriebssystem (90OA3CB92214A00E339) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Sehr günstig, ohne OS, USB 3.0, laut eines Test aber nicht sehr hochwertig.

 2) Lenovo IdeaPad S205, 2048MB, 320GB, FreeDOS, schwarz (M632LGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ebenfalls günstig und ohne OS, aber kein USB 3.0, dafür aber eine gute Verarbeitung/ Tastatur.

 3) Lenovo IdeaPad S205, 4096MB, 500GB, schwarz (M632EGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Teurer, aber dafür mit OS, 500GB HDD und 4GB Ram. Hält der Akku bei dem Modell mit weniger Ausstattung länger ? Wenn ja, wieviel ? In den Test wurde immer nur die "Vollausstattung" getestet.
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, das kleinere Modell +2GB Ram zu kaufen, denn OS und mehr HDD Platz brauche ich nicht.

 4) HP Pavilion dm1-3101eg (LE942EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Teurer, nur 12 Monate Garantie, nur 32Bit OS ?!, keine Tests.

Also ich tendire eher zu dem "kleineren" S205 +2GB Ram, oder dem Eee PC 1215.
Wobei ich nicht weiß, welcher Ram in der S205 gehört, die genaue Bezeichnung steht nirgendwo.

Wäre für eure Hilfe, ggf. Erfahrungsberichte dankbar !

Schöne Pfingsten euch allen !
Lieben Gruß, zettiii


----------



## Manfred_89 (13. Juni 2011)

Hey, ich würde auch das Lenovo IdeaPad S205 nehmen.
Es hat sehr gute Fusiongrafik. Der Nachteil ist, dass der Monitor leider wie bei fast allen Monitoren spiegelt.

Wenn man die HDD gegen eine SSD austauscht hält der Akku 10% länger. Bei den angegebenen 5h wäre das zusätzlich +0,5h, also 5,5h. Bei einem Austausch benötigt man zusätzlich eine SSD und es stellt sich sich die Frage: Was macht man dann mit der ausgebauten HDD? Eine SSD bringt richtig Geschwindigkeit. Mit der HDD als zusätzliche Laufwerk im Netbook ist die zusätzliche Laufzeitverlängung des Akkus wieder weg.

Die 2 GB Version macht nur Sinn, wenn man noch irgendwo Win 7 64 Bit rumliegen hat. (Lieferung ohne Win 7 64 bit) 4GB halte ich für angebracht.
Die 4GB-Variante ist mit Win 7.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Manfred


----------



## zettiii (13. Juni 2011)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja das mit dem Spiegeln tun ja leider alle  aber da ich draußen sowieso anderen Aktivitäten nachgehe, also am Netbook zu sitzen, ist das nicht so schlimm.
Naja, aber die SSD ist gleich wieder so teuer. Ist halt ein Geschenk meiner Mutter zum ABI und das Limit liegt bei 350€. Müsste ich dann in 1-2 Monaten machen, weil ich da wieder Arbeite, mal schauen. Aber die Idee ist gut.

Die 4GB Variante ist aber recht teuer, und da ich den zusätzlichen HDD Platz eig. nicht brauche; hab ja einen Festrechner und ne 2TB Externe, dachte ich da an die 2GB Version zu der ich dann 2GB dazu kaufe. Win7 Ultimate habe ich hier, deswegen würde ich da bei der 2GB Variante an HDD und OS sparen. Stellt sich nur die Frage welcher Ram da rein muss.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, die 4 GB wirst du in dem gerät nicht brauchen, 2 GB tuns auch. 
Und soweit ich weiß ist in den Fusion Books DDR3 RAM verbaut.


----------



## zettiii (13. Juni 2011)

Hast eigentlich auch recht. Ich mein, der Laptop meiner Mutter hat nen 2x 1,6GHz Turion, 1GB Ram und das bei 17" und man kann damit super Surfen und alles.
Ja, nur welcher ? 1333, oder 1066er und mit welchen Latenzen ?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2011)

Naja ich denke da ist eher billiger DDR3 1066 mit CL9 drinnen, also nichts besonders.


----------



## Stingray93 (13. Juni 2011)

zettiii schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich auch recht. Ich mein, der Laptop meiner Mutter hat nen 2x 1,6GHz Turion, 1GB Ram und das bei 17" und man kann damit super Surfen und alles.
> Ja, nur welcher ? 1333, oder 1066er und mit welchen Latenzen ?


 
Um den zusätzlichen Ram kannst du dich doch auch noch kümmern, nachdem du das Netbook zu hause hast, dann kannst du auch gucken welcher genau verbaut ist.
Ich finde die Idee mit der SSD gar nicht so verkehrt, günstige SSD's bekommst du gebraucht schon gut, z.B. die OCZ Vertex 2 o.ä.
60GB sollten im Netbook doch eig. sogar reichen? 
Ich würde aber auch auf Nummer sicher gehen und auf 4GB Ram aufrüsten.


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich habe sowohl privat als auch geschäftlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit den HP Netbooks gemacht.
Die Ausstattung war zwar gut aber die Qualität war schlecht.
Alle Fehler traten innerhalb der ersten Wochen auf!
- Kabelbruch zu den Lautsprechern, dadurch knacken
- Ausfall der WLAN Einheit
- Display Beleuchtung mit Fehler, sporadischer Ausfall
- Tastatur defekt, Ausfall mehrerer Tasten

Asus habe ich zur Zeit, Leistung naja.
Die Sony oder Lenovo Geräte bieten deutlich mehr.


----------



## zettiii (13. Juni 2011)

Jo hast recht. Denke mal, dann bestell ich mir das und dann später noch Ram dazu.
Wie gesagt, erstmal brauch ich Kohle für die SSD


----------



## zettiii (13. Juni 2011)

kamiki09 schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl privat als auch geschäftlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit den HP Netbooks gemacht.


 Danke, ich denke das fällt dann raus. Das OS passt nichtmal zu der Ausstattung und 12 Monate Garantie sind auch mist.


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall Windows 7 installieren, selbst mein ASUS 1016 schaft das, wenn er dann mal läuft.


----------



## Youngn (13. Juni 2011)

Also hab den Filme-Test fertig  Schaust du im anderen Thread!

Ich hab das Lenovo S205 bestellt mit 1GB Ram & 250GB Festplatte und (als ich auf "in den Warenkorb" geklickt habe) zusätzlich 2 GB RAM geschenkt bekommen 
Musste die leider selbst einbauen, aber war halb so wild, sind nur 15 Schrauben und geht echt schell !! 
Die 250GB reichen mir auch aus für ein Netbook, hab ja noch nen Desktop-PC zum lagern 

Das Ganze hat bei mir dann 279€ gekostet  Bei dir könnte dann die SSD vllt noch drin sein 
Halb also das Lenovo S205 mit 250GB Festplatte und 3GB RAM insgesamt für 279,- bekommen (Versandkostenfrei). 
MfG

PS:
Video vom Lenovo kommt später.


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Juni 2011)

Also jetzt 4 GB Ram?
Schickst du mir mal den Link?
Will ich auch haben für den Kurs!


----------



## Manfred_89 (13. Juni 2011)

Youngn schrieb:


> Also hab den Filme-Test fertig  Schaust du im anderen Thread!
> 
> Ich hab das Lenovo S205 bestellt mit 1GB Ram & 250GB Festplatte und (als ich auf "in den Warenkorb" geklickt habe) zusätzlich 2 GB RAM geschenkt bekommen
> Musste die leider selbst einbauen, aber war halb so wild, sind nur 15 Schrauben und geht echt schell !!
> ...


 
Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Mit oder ohne Win 7?


----------



## Youngn (13. Juni 2011)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Mit oder ohne Win 7?


 
Oh stimmt 
Sry habs fast vergessen es zu erwähnen 
Ich hab mir mit nLite ne eigene XP Version erstellt   Eigtl nur weil ich drauf ab und zu zocken will und der mit DX9 weniger Strom zieht/ziehen soll.
Könnte es evtl. auch mal mit Win 7 ausprobieren (wenn ich etwas Zeit hab), aber denke nicht das es Unterschiede gibt bzw. geben wird.

Sehe grad bei einigen Tests (diesem hier zum Beispiel) das sich da eigtl nichts nimmt. Der Unterschied ist beim Benchmark marginal, in der Praxis dürfte das wohl kaum einen Unterschied geben (in dem Link oben dem Test sind es beim Filme gucken 20 Minuten Unterschied aber wer guckt schon 6 Stunden lang Filme? ). Werde bis zur nächsten Woche mal Win 7 drauf installieren & dann nochmal austesten!
MfG


@ Kamiki09:
http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90411011.asp
Sry sind nur 279€ und nicht 289, habs korrigiert, und ich seh grad man kriegt den Arbeitsspeicher nicht mehr umsonst dazu, war wohl ne Aktion!


----------



## zettiii (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Youngn,
viel Dank für deinen Test, hast dir ja Mühe gegeben ! Hat mir geholfen 
Werd' mir das dann auch bestellen und dann auch mal berichten. 
Und danke für den Tipp mit dem Angebot, ich hab auch eins gefunden, bei Cyberport.
Da gibt es einmal die 1GB Variante mit 250GB Festplatte + 2GB Ram, oder die 2GB Version mit 320GB Festplatte +2 GB Ram.
Das ist ja genau was ich wollte, mit den 4GB Ram.
Lenovo IdeaPad S205 - 3GB RAM
Lenovo IdeaPad S205 - 4GB RAM
Werd' mir dann wohl das 2. bestellen, 315€ sind ja voll in Ordnung und den Festplattenplatz brauche ich ja auch nicht.
Nächste Woche geh ich dann auch wieder Arbeiten und kann mir die SSD dazu holen 
Also, vielen Dank nochmal an alle !


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

Der Link mit der 2+2 GB Version funktioniert nicht.
Auch wenn ich den Shop durchsuche, finde ich nur die 1+2 GB Version.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (14. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch sehr mit dem Lenovo ThinkPad® Edge 13 Black Smooth zufrieden. *Das gibts ab 350EUR*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*CPU:* AMD Turion™ II Neo Dual-Core Mobile   K625 Prozessor  2x 1,50 GHz
*RAM:* 2048 MB DDR3 @1333MHz // Maximum 4GB
*Display:* 13,3'' 1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT) 
*GraKa:* ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4225 inkl HDMI mit HDCP Unterstuetzung
*HDD:* 320 GB @7200 u/min
*Tastatur:* Spritzwasser geschuetzt
*USB:* 3x USB2 // 1x Power USB 1a
*Ethernet:* 10/100/1000 Mbit/s
*Wireless:* 11 b/g/n
*Laufzeit:* je nach Akku bis 6 Stunden mit Ueberspannungsschutz
*Gewicht:* 1,7 kg

Natuerlich gibt es auch schnellere Modelle und - das ist in dieser Preiklasse recht selten - welche mit entspiegeltem Display (siehe Beispielsuche):
http://www.google.de/search?q=lenovo%20edge%20slim&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np#sclient=psy&hl=de&client=firefox-a&hs=Fph&rls=org.mozilla:de%3Aofficial&channel=np&biw=1249&bih=618&tbm=shop&source=hp&q=lenovo+thinkpad+edge+13+black+smooth&aq=4&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=918703f7dbfed234


----------



## zettiii (14. Juni 2011)

kamiki09 schrieb:


> Der Link mit der 2+2 GB Version funktioniert nicht.
> Auch wenn ich den Shop durchsuche, finde ich nur die 1+2 GB Version.


Schau mal hier Lenovo IdeaPad S205, 2048MB, 320GB, FreeDOS, schwarz (M632LGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland da gibt es die +2GB Variante für 315€ 

@ 75%, danke für den Tipp, werd' ich mir mal näher anschauen


----------



## marcplaya (14. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde den eeepc 1215b nehmen. Der Akku ist besser und das Display warscheinlich auch.


----------



## zettiii (14. Juni 2011)

Ein Beweiß oder ein Beispiel wäre ganz nett


----------



## kamiki09 (14. Juni 2011)

Will einer von euch auch noch eine SSD verbauen?
Ich denke die Aktion werde ich dann wenn schon in einmal abschließen.
Mich würden nur vorab mal die Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit dem Netbook interessieren.


----------



## Youngn (14. Juni 2011)

kamiki09 schrieb:


> Will einer von euch auch noch eine SSD verbauen?
> Ich denke die Aktion werde ich dann wenn schon in einmal abschließen.
> *Mich würden nur vorab mal die Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit dem Netbook interessieren.*


 
Google doch einfach nach nem Vergleich von HDD und SSD. Da ist es egal ob Desktop-PC oder Net-/ Notebook!
MfG

PS:
Hab rausgefunden das das "stottern" vom WLAN kommt, falls einer sich drüber wundert.
Hat man WLAN per Knopf (an der Seite) ausgeschaltet, hängt das und auch die Maus bewegt sich "stotternd" bzw. "hängend", wenn man das WLAN einschaltet läuft alles flüssig. Würd dann empfehlen WLAN entweder an zu lassen & wenn man es zur Verfügung hat dann per Netzwerkverbindungen vorübergehend zu deaktivieren.


----------



## zettiii (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, würde ich auch machen, aber mein Budget lässt leider keine SSD zu. Das muss noch einen Monat warten.
Aber was ich gerade gefunden habe :
Lenovo IdeaPad U160 M436CGE 4 GB RAM
Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Youngn (16. Juni 2011)

Ist oke, aber hab hier das gefunden was ICH bestellt habe mit 3GB RAM:
Lenovo IdeaPad S205 M632GGE FreeDOS - Notebooks - computeruniverse.net

Das ist die Variante mit 250GB Festplatte und 1GB RAM verbaut und das andere RAM-Modul musst du selber einbauen (sehr einfach!) und das für 279€ Versandkostenfrei 
MfG


----------



## kamiki09 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe grade festgestellt, das die alle ein glänzendes Display haben.
Also richtig lesen hat sich für mich mal wieder ausgezahlt, aber bringt mich nichts weiter.


----------



## Youngn (17. Juni 2011)

kamiki09 schrieb:


> Ich habe grade festgestellt, das die alle ein glänzendes Display haben.
> Also richtig lesen hat sich für mich mal wieder ausgezahlt, aber bringt mich nichts weiter.


 
Ich versteh nicht was alle mit ihrem "glänzen" haben? 
Das stört absolut nicht, ich seh (im Betrieb) nichtmal das es glänzt/spiegelt!

MfG


----------



## zettiii (17. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir eh schon das Lenovo mit 4GB bestellt (Aktion bei Cyberport) bestellt, hatte nur das U160 gefunden und mich gefragt, ob der I5 was reißt ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juni 2011)

Youngn schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was alle mit ihrem "glänzen" haben?
> Das stört absolut nicht, ich seh (im Betrieb) nichtmal das es glänzt/spiegelt!
> 
> MfG


 
Manche Leute soll das aber stören. Solange es keine Fusion Books mit mattem Display gibt, werde ich mir auch keins kaufen. so selbstverliebt bin ich noch nicht, dass ich mich dauernd selbst betrachten muss.


----------



## kamiki09 (17. Juni 2011)

Da ich mein Netbook sehr oft geschäftlich für Anpassungen der Motoren IM AUTO brauche, ist es teilweise schwierig, Messwerte oder ähnliches bei Tageslicht abzulesen. 
Das Licht kommt ja schließlich von allen Seiten.
Und selbst beim Gebrauch im Büro sitze ich nicht gerne so, das ich grade ein Fenster hinter mir habe.
Kurz und knapp gesagt stört es mich also schon ziemlich.
Deswegen habe ich zur Zeit nur noch Geräte mit matten Display.
Ok, die Bildschärfe empfinde ich bei den glänzenden Displays auch als deutlich besser, aber es geht ja nicht immer nur um Schönheit.


----------



## Youngn (17. Juni 2011)

Dann muss man halt mehr bezahlen, dann würd ich das hier empfehlen bzw. :
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad Edge 11, Athlon II Neo X2 K345 1.40GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, schwarz (665D830) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

MfG


----------



## Silmare (17. Juni 2011)

HP 635, AMD E-350 1.60GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Linux (LH414EA/LH415EA) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Hat immerhin ein mattes Display. (Dafür aber 15")
Das einzige was mich hieran nur stört ist, kann man wirklich eine 6310 igp benutzen oder "nur" die 4250 die in all den Shops angezeigt wird?


----------



## kamiki09 (17. Juni 2011)

Hm-Athlon II Neo X2 K345......
Scheint keine große Verbesserung zu meinem jetzigen N455 zu sein, Dual Core hin oder her.
Ich habe nochmal gesucht, aber ein 12" Netbook mit AMD E-350 und mattem Display scheint es nicht zu geben.


----------



## zettiii (17. Juni 2011)

Schön, dass keiner auf meinen Beitrag was geschrieben hat und ihr euch statt dessen übers Display streitet  Spiegelndes Display nervt bei Licht einfach, da kann man nix machen


----------



## Youngn (18. Juni 2011)

zettiii schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eh schon das Lenovo mit 4GB bestellt (Aktion bei Cyberport) bestellt, hatte nur das U160 gefunden und mich gefragt, ob der I5 was reißt ^^


 
Hm glaube das der CPU um einiges besser ist, dafür ist die Grafikkarte der letzte Schrott


----------



## Legender (18. Juni 2011)

Also ich denke das Gerade bei einem Netbook der CPU entscheidend ist. Und da geht meiner Meinung nach nichts über Intel.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2011)

Was die kleinen billigen Atoms sollen toll sein?


----------



## zettiii (18. Juni 2011)

Hm, dafür hält der Akku aber nicht sonderlich lange... Aber der E-350 reicht doch eig. für alles, oder ?


----------



## k.meier (18. Juni 2011)

Darf ich mich da auch kurz dranhängen bitte. Bin am überlegen in mein Netbook eine SSD einzubauen und mit Ubuntu zu betreiben. Ist das generell möglich, wie zum Beispiel von der Größe her und so?

lg


----------



## kamiki09 (18. Juni 2011)

zettiii schrieb:


> Schön, dass keiner auf meinen Beitrag was geschrieben hat und ihr euch statt dessen übers Display streitet  Spiegelndes Display nervt bei Licht einfach, da kann man nix machen


 
Ich würde den E-350 nehmen.
Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, das Intel Atom für Windows 7 nicht taugt.


----------



## Youngn (18. Juni 2011)

k.meier schrieb:


> Darf ich mich da auch kurz dranhängen bitte. Bin am überlegen in mein Netbook eine SSD einzubauen und mit Ubuntu zu betreiben. Ist das generell möglich, wie zum Beispiel von der Größe her und so?
> 
> lg


 
Müsste passen, musst mal schauen unter den Technischen Details welche Größe die Festplatte hat, kann ich dir grad so nicht sagen, ist aber möglich.

@zettii:
ALLES! 

@kamiki09:


----------



## zettiii (19. Juni 2011)

I3 ist aber kein Atom xD Naja, ich hab mir jetzt das Lenovo S205 geholt. Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------

